# Comparing 2 + 7 Archetypes (278, 279 and 127)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 278, 279 and 127 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having TWO and SEVEN fixes (278, 279 and 127) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Pride and gluttony merge into a very extroverted and social butterfly type of person, seeking ease and connection with others in order to avoid loneliness and pain. They are often great stress relievers and focus very much on the bright side of situations;

• Double positive outlook stance ; the need to keeping things light, positive and reframing problems is enhanced;

• Energetic, colorful and attractive energy;

• A mix of feminine and masculine energy;

• The relationship-seeking, intimacy-oriented TWO is at odds with the pleasure-seeking, experience-oriented SEVEN;

• There's a dichotomy in the TWO's need for creating lasting bonds with people and the SEVEN's need to be free of limitations from said people;

• Most likely combination to be considered a party-people;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Anger Manifestation*

• 278s have the most easy access to their aggression and can get angry more easily, but they usually don't get worked up really long;

• 279s have a hard time accessing harmoniously their anger and will try to minimize the potential problems before leaning toward their frustration;

• 127s' anger is usually contained and effusive over time. They don't want to manifest it as it would be surrendering it to their dark side;


*Compliance Factor*

• 278s are often seen as uncooperative and prioritizing enjoyment over duty. They are the most opposed to structure and can be really anti-authoritarian at times;

• 279s can be dutiful and responsible but has a strong propensity toward fun and pleasure. This archetype will comply more easily than 278s because of their tendency to go with the flow and not causing trouble;

• 127s are the most comfortable of the three archetypes with structure and discipline. They love to sprinkle their everyday job with a dash of enjoyment and spontaneity in order to keep things interesting;


*Personal Values*

• 278s can surprise others with their strong convictions and stances about certain topics and can be more outspoken about them than what they appear to be at first;

• 279s are less likely to openly express their views about controversial subjects and all less politically-oriented than 278s for example. They want to keep good relationships with anybody;

• 127s prefer to keep their moral convictions to themselves as they think they would spoil the enjoyment of the group and tarnish the overall objectivity that they present;


*Potential Problems*

• 278s have some of the hardest time of all archetypes looking inside themselves and admitting faults. Their sense of pride and vanity is often bloated and prevent them to see that they may be excessive when interacting with others and treating them like mere entertainment. They minimize problems and don't like when people tries to impose them limits of some sort. They want freedom and pleasure at all costs and can display narcissistic and/or histrionic tendencies;

• 279s, in order to keep them from being separate from others, often accept too much from people's behaviors and may be walked all over because of this. Also, because they are so positive, they cannot accept painful situations readily and can try anything to postpone negative outcomes. If they know how to view the actual usefulness of taking the time to look a problems and the impact they have on their long-term relationships, they usually stop being avoidant about them;

• 127s can oscillate too frequently between the need to keep things positive and fun and a more rigid and controlling attitude. This dichotomy can be hard to balance and may account for considerable internal tension that needs to be addressed. Additionally, they can make light of a situation when it could have been better taking it more seriously and vice versa. This very positive tritype may hide its pain and negativity in order to avoid rejection and disconnect from their environment;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 278s are triple hedonistic and pleasure-seeking. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to experience life to its fullest without being controlled or bogged down by any means. This archetype loves to indulge in fun and stress-free activities and, contrary to 279s will actually fight to keep their enjoyment alive at all times. They usually don't get upset for too long because they focus on the fun side of things. Self-preservation variants are the most fun-loving and materialistic or the three subtypes, especially if dominant SEVEN. They love the fine things in life and don't like to be attached with engagements too much. The TWO element with this subtype is the countertype and doesn't look much like a typical relationship-seeking TWO. Sexual 278s are flamboyant and crave being the center of attention. They also have a daredevil and romantic side to them. They can be hard to follow because of their relentless zeal and idealism. Social subtypes with this tritype is a bit odd and less stereotypical because of the SEVEN countertype who is against gluttony and the EIGHT countertype which is less openly aggressive. They are more sensitive too the public's opinion about their behavior and are less impulsive than the other two subtypes unless they're antisocial;

• 279s are triple positive outlook and upbeat. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that try to look at a situation or a problem by reframing and shifting the frame of reference into a more positive light, often by minimizing its impact or dangerosity. Self-preservation subtype with this tritype is less airy and a bit more pragmatic in the outlook department, while still being very mellow and optimistic. They prefer not to bother with complicated issues and look forward from having enjoyable physical experiences. Sexual variants are more idealistic and may wish to partake in a magical or emotional fusion with their partners. They are the ones who suffer the most from being separate from intimates. Finally, social subtypes of this archetype are a bit more responsible and want to participate to the greater good of society (especially with a ONE wing);

• 127s are triple other-oriented and teaching. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to be in contact with people and provide helpful information in a fun way regardless of the subtype their lead with. They are definitively people persons that like to connect with people and almost always want to help people look at things in a new, better angle, making them energetic and optimistic. Self-preservation with this subtype are excellent at providing concrete support and enjoying life at its simplest form. They aren't as demanding and spiritual as the other two subtypes and thus respect their limits more. Sexual dominants with this tritype are idealists who often want to reform and mold the world to their liking. They are less in touch with reality but often have tremendous charisma and energy to accomplish what they want. They tend to become very frustrated with outside limitations and can become moody more easily. Social 127s are quite sunny in character but can view their sin of gluttony as a hindrance to their ideals and consequently try to avoid showing it in public. They are usually very active and involved in numerous group activities and like to add their optimisitic viewpoint to the table;


*Possible Mistypes*

• Social Eights with a 278 tritype can mistype as a 127 because of the countertype of the EIGHT enneatype and by being more socially aware;

• Sexual ONES with a TWO wing and a 127 tritype can look like a 278, again, because they are the countertype of the ONE enneatype and because they have access to their anger more easily;

• Self-preservation ONES with a NINE wing and a 127 tritype can look like a 279;

• Social NINES with a ONE wing and a 279 tritype can mistype as a 127;


*MBTI*

• 278s' most common MBTI types are : ESFP (728), ENFP (728), ESTP (872), ENTP (782), ENFJ (278) and sometimes ESFJ (287) and ENTJ (872). It's exceedingly rare to find introverted types with this tritype. SJ temperament is relatively rare with this archetype while SP is common;

• 279s' most common MBTI types are : ESFP (729), ENFP (729), ESFJ (279), ENFJ (279) and possibly ISFP (927). Thinkers with this tritype aren't very common, unless it's ENTP, neither are introverted types. Most of the MBTI types with this archetypes are extroverted feelers (ExFx);

• 127s' most common MBTI types are : ESFJ (217), ENFJ (271), ENFP (721) and sometimes ESFP (721). There aren't a lot of introverted or thinking Myers Briggs types with this tritype. The only introverted type that could fit the bill is INFJ (217); 


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 127s are more structure-oriented than 278s and 279s; they really thrive when associating framework with enjoymeny;

• 279s will sacrifice some of their personal values and convictions in order to keep from rocking the boat to much; this is not the case for both 127 and 278;

• 279s are a little more inclined to want things to be easy and devoid of painful experiences than 127, who will be more accepting of structure and discipline;

• 278s are helpful in an idiosyncratic way, not following the usual dos and don'ts of society which make them quite original; 127s don't like to stray too far from the prescribed moral decency;

• 127s are natural teachers and love to promote fun ways of learning, mixing duty and enjoyment; 279s and 278s are more like improvisers and feel limitated by guidelines;

• 278s has a harder time looking at back at what they've done badly of hurted people; 127s and 279s are more self-conscious;

• 127s believe that if you put the time and effort into something with somewhat realistic goals, you can achieve anything while 278s believe that you can attain your goals if you assert yourself strong enough;

• 279s are more passive and easily contented than 127s and 278s;

• 279s are true children at heart while 278s are more like rascals and 127s behave more like actual adults;

• 278s can easily overindulge in the many pleasures of life while 127s will be less inclined to do so, especially in public.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Karkino.

Do Social/Sexual 271s get mistyped for 279s?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

HeeShen said:


> Hi Karkino.
> 
> Do Social/Sexual 271s get mistyped for 279s?



Good question...I honestly wouldn't know about it. According to Katherine Fauvre, social subtypes tend to identify with ONE even if they don't have it in their tritype, so it might be the other way around.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Also why did you say for 2 + 7:

They need to inject a more realistic approach to their daily problems, otherwise they will alienate themselves from others on the long run.


----------

